# Bench Hook (of a sort)



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is a handy jig that can be screwed down to the bench top for holding boards for planing. The board stands on edge and the wedge is driven in to hold the board stationary. I have been using this for many years. It doesn't mar the wood. Dimensions are not critical. They can be changed to suit your needs.


----------

